# Is there such a thing as a light duty F-250 in 1999?



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I am going to look at a F-250 Reg cab 4X4 5.4 with 64,000 on it. From the picture it looks like a F-150. For a price of $8,800 I HAVE TO LOOK AT IT ! If it's what it says it's MINE !


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

yes..it's a f150 7700 package...

very good buy..very tough truck....not a ton over the 150 but has 7 lug wheels and some other stuff...bigger t-bars and such...


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Has 7 lug wheels


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

my uncles everyday truck is a 99 f250 ("light duty" i guess) extended cab. its got the same front clip as the one pictured opposed to the SD clip.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

basher;584233 said:


> Has 7 lug wheels


Question or statement?

I've even seen a few 2wd f350s with the 7.3 that have 7 lugs. and they were all 99-02.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Mark13;584248 said:


> Question or statement?
> 
> Statement
> 
> I've even seen a few 2wd f350s with the 7.3 that have 7 lugs. and they were all 99-02.


???? never saw F350 with less then 8


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

i think 99 was the last year for the light 250


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Think it sounds like the outstanding deal for a new plow truck? The Wifes giving me real grief about my other choices. She thinks a PowerStroke with 100k on it' is a rip off ! I found a bunch of great normal milage trucks today. But She thinks I am nuts.
I found a F250 with a Boss V for $3,000, the trucks on it's last legs though.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

They made that kind of F250 for a couple years. Some parts like rotors and maybe some driveline items may have less choice for replacement (equals higher prices) due to the fact that they were a low volume truck. Price is ok if you don't shop around alot.

I just bought a 1999 F350 ext cab superduty 7.3 turbo diesel, auto, 4x4, with an alumium flatbed for $3500. My other truck I bought was a 1999 F250 crew cab superduty 6.8 V10, auto, 4x4, shortbox for $4000 3 years ago.

Deals are out there you just need to find the needle in the haystack, Craigslist, etc. checked twice a day can find the deals like these, but you need to decide quick because they sell fast.

A superduty will never have 7 lugs unless someone (homeowner hack) changed out axles.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

basher;584250 said:


> ???? never saw F350 with less then 8


I'll try and snap ya a pick when I see one. I know where there is a bunch of them for a concrete contracting company that I may work for next spring so you might have to wait a bit and see if I remember.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

djagusch;584363 said:


> A superduty will never have 7 lugs unless someone (homeowner hack) changed out axles.


I've seen 4 or 5 of them not including all the e2/350 vans. I've never poped the hub caps off to look at the actual wheel and lug nuts but the hub caps have the indetations in them to go over the lug nuts.


----------



## snowman2025 (Jan 19, 2007)

I believe the F-250 "light duty" is a 1998. Ford did that the year they didn't have any superduty's.


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

1998 and 1999 they called it an F250. They changed it to F150 with the 7700 payload package in 2000 to avoid confusion with the F250 Superduty. If you look at a 2000 and up, on the tailgate badge, it says 7700 in red under the F150 emblem. They also included a stronger trans than the 4R70W and a beefier rear axle. Ford bumped it up to 8200 GVW in the newer F150s. I have seen many of those trucks with plows on them in my area. Fisher ematch says you can put an 8 foot blade on it. J.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

J29;584789 said:


> 1998 and 1999 they called it an F250. They changed it to F150 with the 7700 payload package in 2000 to avoid confusion with the F250 Superduty. If you look at a 2000 and up, on the tailgate badge, it says 7700 in red under the F150 emblem. They also included a stronger trans than the 4R70W and a beefier rear axle. Ford bumped it up to 8200 GVW in the newer F150s. I have seen many of those trucks with plows on them in my area. Fisher ematch says you can put an 8 foot blade on it. J.


great info! always wondered about that 98-99 superduty era but never knew for sure.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

is it true that there was no superduty in 98 i didnt know just never see any for sale

when did they start 99 was it like the 08 that started in about feb of 07


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

They didn't have a superduty in 98. My 99 superduty was built 8/98 though.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

cretebaby;584794 said:


> is it true that there was no superduty in 98 i didnt know just never see any for sale
> 
> when did they start 99 was it like the 08 that started in about feb of 07


Yes 99 was the first year of the superduty, the later 99 models was the start of the Superduty emblems on the tail gate.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I went and looked at it today, a forty mile ride. It does have torsion bars and auto hubs. It was a leased vehicle, it's clean as hell not a spot on it. I am thinking a standard duty Meyer 7.5 should do just fine on it. With the power windows and locks it should have the 140 amp alternator. It says it has the towing package so it should have an add on trans cooler. ( forgot to look )
_The problem I had with getting a PSD was the WIFE ! I found 5 at about 100-120K on them. I could not make her understand that 100k is nothing to that engine,it's just broke in. I should of met her in a large parking lot and let her drive my squad around. That would change her mind._


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

you let the wife help look at trucks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

cretebaby;584956 said:


> you let the wife help look at trucks




That truck is just a beefy 1/2 ton. Ford still makes a truck with those weight capacities they just list them as F-150s. If you remember that and chose your plow accordingly you'll be fine.


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

leave her home! 

I've taken my girlfriend to look at trucks with me and the only thing she has an opinion on is if the colors nice. Unless your girl is a diesel mechanic, leave her out. I just got a 99 f250 with 107,000 miles on it, the thing is stilll like a new truck and it just got broken in about 20,000 miles ago. You get a PSD with 100K on it and your just getting to the good mpg time. I'd say what this truck gets but i'd have the BS flag thrown at me.


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

MickiRig1,
Ford did offer a plow prep. package for that truck, although I don't know how to tell, I'm sure they can check. I believe it included super engine cooling and a bigger battery and alternator. Looks and sounds like a nice truck, hope you find something that meets your needs and pleases the wife at the same time. Also, it was asked if Ford made a superduty in 1998. The first year was 1999. There were no model year 98 HD Fords. They continued to call them 97s. I bought a 97 F350 that was made in early 2008. On the diesels, the cover for the fuel filter changed from saying direct injection turbo to powerstroke turbo diesel. Hope that answers some of the questions asked. J.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The Wife's not picking the truck. It was in the interest of keeping peace that I did not look at the Diesels or higher mileage trucks. She thinks you can find deals like I just found everywhere. I figured it was bait to get you to the dealership. I realize it's not a Super Duty.
It will need some parts added to it for plowing. I tried to explain to her that a PSD is just broke in at 100k. I wrench a lot, so 100k is nothing when I put 10k on a truck a year!
*Just when you know the answers, She changes the questions !*


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Mark13;584408 said:


> I've seen 4 or 5 of them not including all the e2/350 vans. I've never poped the hub caps off to look at the actual wheel and lug nuts but the hub caps have the indetations in them to go over the lug nuts.


It is just the hubcaps,pop them off and you will find 8 lugs,


----------



## winged1dur (Feb 12, 2006)

tuna;586835 said:


> It is just the hubcaps,pop them off and you will find 8 lugs,


Sorry Charlie, but mine has 7 lugs.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

I`m sure your LD does have 7 lugs but i`m also sure your F350 or an e350 van has 8 lugs.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I bought it. The trucks going to be my daily driver. It's way too nice to plow with. It's near cherry shape! 
The Big Red Drain is going to get some more parts and keep plowing till it die's !


----------

